# Looking for all of your orange wine recipes



## jagreek (Apr 9, 2013)

I have made a few now and really like the orange banana recipe #2 on Jack Keller's site which I slightly tweaked by adding 1/8 xtra banana to give slightly more body. Curious if anyone else has some other recipes that are predominantly orange, and also which orange you like to use?http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques33.asp


----------



## Stressbaby (Apr 10, 2013)

I have made Keller's Orange #2; I'm not sure if that is the same one you are calling Orange-Banana #2. Mine is here.

I have made a few other citrus wines and wines with oranges. All are aging at the moment. Most promising at this point is my Calamondin, made from Keller's 2013 recipe, not his 2000 recipe. I also made Satsuma wine, the recipe is here. I have also made a Hibiscus-Orange-Ginger mead and couple of batches of Persimmon-Orange, and one batch of Persimmon-Orange mead. 

I don't have a lot of data points here obviously, but I've noticed a couple of things. First, all of my straight up citrus wines (including the orange) are somewhat slow to clear just by themselves. I've wondered if it makes sense to try adding bentonite to the primary on the straight up citrus wines. Second, paradoxically, the addition of orange to other wine bases (hibiscus, persimmon) has dramatically aided in clearing the wines on their own.


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 10, 2013)

I am making a few gallons (3) of orange wine from Tropicana juice (Upstate NY is not a good place to grow oranges). I tweaked the pH to about 3.75 and the original SG to about 1.090. I never added banana but I did add pectic enzyme before I pitched the yeast and added bentonite to the primary and it seems to have cleared nicely. I just bottled it Monday after about 6 months aging. Three months ago it tasted very sharp but when I was bottling the taste had mellowed and although the final SG is 1.000 the orange is well pronounced.


----------



## GreginND (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh, I thought you were talking about Orange Wine!


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 10, 2013)

GreginND said:


> Oh, I thought you were talking about Orange Wine!



Och! and I thought we were talking about orangewine... Nevermind.


----------



## saramc (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is a well received recipe for 'Cutie's Orange Mead'... http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f80/cuties-orange-mead-232514/


----------



## jagreek (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I'll be starting a couple batches soon a logging them on the forum. I'll be doing a cuties wine (not the mead, but a light wine), the Satsuma sounds promising and also the Hibiscus Orange sounds very good so I'll probably be trying something like that.




Stressbaby said:


> I have made Keller's Orange #2; I'm not sure if that is the same one you are calling Orange-Banana #2. Mine is here.
> 
> I have made a few other citrus wines and wines with oranges. All are aging at the moment. Most promising at this point is my Calamondin, made from Keller's 2013 recipe, not his 2000 recipe. I also made Satsuma wine, the recipe is here. I have also made a Hibiscus-Orange-Ginger mead and couple of batches of Persimmon-Orange, and one batch of Persimmon-Orange mead.
> 
> I don't have a lot of data points here obviously, but I've noticed a couple of things. First, all of my straight up citrus wines (including the orange) are somewhat slow to clear just by themselves. I've wondered if it makes sense to try adding bentonite to the primary on the straight up citrus wines. Second, paradoxically, the addition of orange to other wine bases (hibiscus, persimmon) has dramatically aided in clearing the wines on their own.



Also a question. where can I get the Calamondin, the fruit seems very interesting and I would like to try it myself.

(I was talking about the orange wine #2 on the site, made from mostly orange and some banana. I put up a link as well not sure if it worked though)


----------



## Stressbaby (Apr 14, 2013)

jagreek,
I grew my own Calamondin. I got enough for a gallon off of my one little tree, it is in a 12" pot. Sourcing a plant is probably easier for me than for you because California may have some pretty stiff regs when it comes to importing citrus.
I'll bet you can find a local source for most of these fruit (if you don't already have them yourself).


----------



## jagreek (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Stressbaby,
I found a local seller who has the trees for sale and says he has his own planted so will let me check out the fruit for a 1 gallon batch. Funnily enough when I was searching for plants to bring into California it seemed to be the age or height which restricted bringing them into CA. like at this site:http://lemoncitrustree.com/calamondin.html


----------



## Stressbaby (Apr 14, 2013)

Interesting.
I usually order from Brite Leaf, and this is their shipping page.
They refer CA customers to Four Winds...that might be a good online source.


----------

